# [SOLVED] Core 2 Duo E6300 Overclocked



## Nyt Ryda (Jan 9, 2010)

Hey Guys , Im new to overclocking with my Core 2 Duo since its played nearly every modern game so far , but it barely cuts it nowdays . Here are all the relevant specs ... 
Motherboard : XFX G31 Gamers Edition 
CPU : Core 2 Duo E6300 Conroe at 1.83 ghz stock with aftermarket Gigabyte cooler 
Ram : 4 gb ddr2 800 mhz 
PSU : Cooler Master Silent Pro M 850 watts
5 Casefans
8 Fans in total with GPU cooler , PSU fan and CPU cooler .

I set the FSB/DRAM Ratio at 1:1 and the frequency is at 860 mhz .
The CPU Ratio is locked at x7 
The voltages are not altered 
PCI-E Frequency is not altered at 100 mhz
I adjusted the FSB to 430mhz sucessfully bringing it up to 3.01 ghz[Motherboard limited] , about a 40 percent overclock.

Under full load the OC'ed CPU reaches 55 degrees Celsius or 131 Farenheit .
Idles at 42 degrees Celsius or 108 Farenheit .

Is this a decent overclock ? Is there anything I must do to the Voltages ? 
Is there a way to get rid of the limiter ?

Thanx 
Nyt Ryda


----------



## Nyt Ryda (Jan 9, 2010)

*Re: Core 2 Duo E6300 Overclocked*

Is this a decent overclock ? Is there anything I must do to the Voltages ? 
Is there a way to get rid of the limiter ? Can anyone help me out ????

Awaiting anyones response


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

*Re: Core 2 Duo E6300 Overclocked*

Looks ok. What are you using to stability test? I recommend Prime 95 and/or Linx.


----------



## Nyt Ryda (Jan 9, 2010)

*Re: Core 2 Duo E6300 Overclocked*

I have been running prime 95 but what is the ideal time to leave prime 95 running ?


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: Core 2 Duo E6300 Overclocked*

For just a temperature check, I'll leave prime95 running for 20-40 minutes to let the max temp stabilize. When I've reached a clock that I'm going to stay on for a while, I'll let it run for 8+ hours, then the OC can be called prime stable.


----------



## Nyt Ryda (Jan 9, 2010)

*Re: Core 2 Duo E6300 Overclocked*

I will do that tonight and see how it goes.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

*Re: Core 2 Duo E6300 Overclocked*



Nyt Ryda said:


> I will do that tonight and see how it goes.


 That's really good for not touching the voltage (1.8 to a 3.01Ghz), if you have a failure I would simply bump the CPU voltage up one notch and re test.


----------



## Nyt Ryda (Jan 9, 2010)

*Re: Core 2 Duo E6300 Overclocked*

I ran prime 95 for 8 hour and my settings are prime stable . Is there a way to get rid of the limiter ?( can you flash the bios ) or do you have to upgrade the motherboard ? I will be getting an I5 cpu and an I5 gigabyte overclocking motherboard soon with a coolermaster V8 cpu cooler , how far can i clock a normal I5 and what would i need to change in the bios ? Thanx


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: Core 2 Duo E6300 Overclocked*

When you decide on a board, try googling around for settings that others have used, search for something like "overclocking i5 on Asus P7P55D Pro" or somesuch. The bios setting can vary, both in what is available and procedures to adjust those settings. How far you can overclock depends on the board and the cpu. Two cpu's that are nominally the exact same will have different OC ceilings. Sometimes you get lucky, other times you can get a dud, or anywhere inbetween. Only one way to find out.

I've had mine up around 4ish with no issues. Haven't really had time to hit the wall yet.


----------



## Nyt Ryda (Jan 9, 2010)

*Re: Core 2 Duo E6300 Overclocked*

Thanx, il keep my core2duo at the curent settings and will google settings for my soon to be new i5 cpu


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

*Re: Core 2 Duo E6300 Overclocked*



Nyt Ryda said:


> Thanx, il keep my core2duo at the curent settings and will google settings for my soon to be new i5 cpu


 If you get the Gigabyte board I suggest this forum as there are many there with similar set ups and it is a dedicated Gigabyte forum(sorry to link him away trying to help him).
http://forums.tweaktown.com/f69/


----------

